# Termine Bike Kitchen Mainz



## a.nienie (5. Juli 2021)

nächster termin
15. juli 2021, ab 18 uhr
Petersplatz, in der Nähe des "Schon Schön"









						Bike Kitchen am Allianzhaus
					

Am Donnerstag öffnen wir das Bike Kitchen am Petersplatz, in der Nähe des "Schon Schön" für Euch und Eure Fahrradprobleme. Bitte an Mund-Nasenschutz denken.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juli 2021)

übermorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (15. Juli 2021)

H E U T E





*bike kitchen mainz*
- hilfe zur selbsthilfe radwerkstatt -
15. juli 2021, ab 18 uhr
Petersplatz, in der Nähe des "Schon Schön"


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juli 2021)

heute

*bike kitchen mainz*

Petersplatz, in der Nähe des "Schon Schön"


----------



## a.nienie (14. September 2021)

wir hissen am
*SA, 18.9.2021* beim parking day
am gartenfeldplatz
die schwarze flagge ;-)









						PARK(ing) Day Mainz
					

Wir verwandeln Parkplätze in Grün- und Inspirationsflächen. Seid ihr dabei?




					www.parking-day.de


----------



## a.nienie (17. September 2021)

nachdem wir gestern spontan noch eine paar bremsen und, passend zur jahreszeit, etwas licht gerichtet haben sind wir morgen mit material, werkzeug & know how am gartenfeldplatz als teil des
*PARK(ing) Day Mainz*
Sa. 18. September 2021
11 – 18 Uhr Gartenfeldplatz





*bike kitchen mainz*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt






						Bike Kitchen Mainz
					

Fahrrad-Selbsthilfe in Mainz. Wir stellen euch Platz, Werkzeug und Hilfe zur Verfügung um euer Fahrrad wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen. Donnerstags von 17-20 Uhr. Am Rodelberg 21, Mainz.




					www.bikekitchenmainz.de


----------



## a.nienie (23. September 2021)

nachdem der andrang am SA so groß war, *heute* recht spontan heute ab 18 uhr am allianzhaus


----------



## a.nienie (30. September 2021)

heute ab 17 uhr wieder
*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

vor dem Allianzhaus (Petersplatz)

_Wir stellen euch Platz, Werkzeug und Hilfe zur Verfügung um euer Fahrrad wieder funktionstüchtig zu machen._

aktuell stark im trend ;-) bremsen & licht


----------



## a.nienie (5. Oktober 2021)

*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 7. Oktober ab 17:00
am Alianzhaus / Petersplatz

_kommt zeitig, dann sehen wir noch was ;-)_


----------



## a.nienie (13. Oktober 2021)

*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 14. Oktober ab 17:00
am Alianzhaus / Petersplatz

_wir schaffen es aktuell jede Woche etwas zu amchen, solange das Wetter nicht gar zu garstig ist..._


----------



## a.nienie (20. Oktober 2021)

*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 21. Oktober 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Alianzhaus / Petersplatz





_Das Bike Kitchen ist für euch am Petersplatz diesen Donnerstag wieder einmal sperrangelweit geöffnet. Wir bieten wieder viel Platz und Werkzeug zum selber schrauben._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (22. Oktober 2021)

*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 28. Oktober 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Alianzhaus / Petersplatz





_Gestern wurde es irgendwann recht unangenehm mit viel Wasser von oben, zum Glück hatten wir einen Unterstand.
Für kommende Woche ist ein wenig mehr Action geplant. Vorbeikommen lohnt also auch wenn der Esel noch rennt..._


----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2022)

Lange Pause über die unfreundliche Jahreszeit ;-)

Gestern ging es wieder los. Danke an alle die da waren!

Nächster Termin in zwei Wochen


*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 19.05.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Alianzhaus / Petersplatz




Bild vom 21.4.2022, Bike Kitchen repariert Fahrräder für aus der Ukraine Geflüchtete


----------



## a.nienie (17. Mai 2022)

diesen Donnerstag

*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 19.05.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz

... wir stehen nicht nur rum und trinken hopfenkaltschale, versprochen!


----------



## a.nienie (30. Mai 2022)

diesen Donnerstag

*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 2.06.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz


----------



## a.nienie (5. Juni 2022)

wer das Leben aktuell nicht in vollen Zügen genießt, fährt Rad ;-)

diesen Donnerstag

*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 9.06.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juni 2022)

ein paar bilder von gestern

das legendäre unboxing der neuen montageständer ;-) nein, es gibt keine YT video dazu


dafür viel arbeit


also ich meine arbeit


das meiste haben wir geschafft


bonuslevel


schee war's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (13. Juni 2022)

Trotz des Feiertages (Frohnleichnam) sind wir Donnerstag wieder am Schrauben.
Kommt vorbei!
...




*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 16.06.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz


----------



## a.nienie (17. Juni 2022)

ordentlich was los für einen feiertag


denke wir machen nächste woche auch wieder was!


----------



## a.nienie (22. Juni 2022)

auch diese woche wieder



*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 23.06.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz


----------



## a.nienie (28. Juni 2022)

*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 30.06.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz







und nicht vergessen:

1. Freitag im Monat ist
*Critical Mass in Mainz*








						Critical Mass Mainz
					

Critical Mass Mainz, Mainz. Gefällt 1.937 Mal. Wir blockieren nicht den Verkehr, wir sind der Verkehr.  Termin und Treffpunkt siehe Webseite bzw. Veranstaltungen




					de-de.facebook.com
				




Treffpunkt, wie inzwischen gewohnt, am Rheinufer in Höhe Fischtorplatz ab 19 Uhr!


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juli 2022)

*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 07.07.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz


----------



## a.nienie (12. Juli 2022)

*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 14.07.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz


----------



## a.nienie (18. Juli 2022)

*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 21.07.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz


----------



## a.nienie (22. Juli 2022)

make humus not war (dank an V.)


----------



## a.nienie (22. Juli 2022)

.::.::.::.::.::.::.::.::.

*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 28.07.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz


----------



## a.nienie (1. August 2022)

konfessions unabhängig
...


.::.::.::.::.::.::.::.::.

*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag,04.08.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz


*achtung: *danach sommerpause! 
vermutlich sind wir am DO 25. august 2022 wieder da.
take care.






und diesen FR 07.08.2022 ist wieder critical mass in MZ
Treffpunkt am Rheinufer in Höhe Fischtorplatz ab 19 Uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (19. August 2022)

*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 25.08.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz

::: ::: ::: ::: :::
auch wenn es im benachbarten ausland stattfindet, könnte es für Euch interessant sein.

am 25.8.2022 helfen wir auch gerne dabei das fahrrad fit für die sternfahrt zu machen.










						Sternfahrt – Verkehrswende Hessen
					






					www.verkehrswende-hessen.de


----------



## a.nienie (29. August 2022)

*



b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 01.09.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz


und nicht vergessen, diesen Freitag:

*C r i t i c a l M a s s M a i n z*
Freitag, 02.09.2022
Treffpunkt, wie inzwischen gewohnt, am Rheinufer in Höhe Fischtorplatz ab 19 Uhr.









						Critical Mass September 2022
					

Am kommenden Freitag (2. September) ist es wieder Zeit für eine spätsommerliche Critical Mass! Treffpunkt, wie inzwischen gewohnt, am Rheinufer in Höhe Fischtorplatz ab 19 Uhr.   P.S.: Coroni ist...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## a.nienie (6. September 2022)

*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 08.09.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz


----------



## a.nienie (6. September 2022)

Noch ein Veranstaltungshinweis
*P a r k i n g  D a y*

Sa. 17. September 2022
Graben, 
Nähe Hopfengarten









						PARK(ing) Day Mainz
					

Wir verwandeln Parkplätze in Grün- und Inspirationsflächen. Seid ihr dabei?




					www.parking-day.de


----------



## a.nienie (6. September 2022)

... und wir waren am vergangenem sonntag auf dem hartenberg um an ein paar schrauben zu drehen. beteiligung war eher übersichtlich. dafür schönes areal (alte patrone) und es gab kaffee & kuchen.


----------



## a.nienie (14. September 2022)

*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 15.09.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz


----------



## a.nienie (14. September 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Noch ein Veranstaltungshinweis
> *P a r k i n g  D a y*
> 
> Sa. 17. September 2022
> ...


immer noch aktuell


----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2022)

wir gammeln morgen wie die punker vor'm netto (oder war's oxfam? gibt's da bier?) rum...
... kommt doch mal vorbei und werft uns ein paar cent in die tasse ;-)

ab 11 Uhr geht's los.

*bike kitchen mainz @

*








						PARK(ing) Day Mainz
					

Wir verwandeln Parkplätze in Grün- und Inspirationsflächen. Seid ihr dabei?




					www.parking-day.de
				











						PARK(ing) Day Mainz am 17. September in der Altstadt - sensor Magazin - Mainz
					

Von 11-18 Uhr verwandeln sich die Parkplätze „Am Graben“ – in der Nähe des Hopfengartens – in eine öffentliche Grün- und Inspirationsfläche. Das Bündnis aus Umwelt- und Verkehrsinitiativen setzt sich dafür ein, dass öffentliche Räume nicht mehr von Autos dominiert werden, Asphaltflächen...




					sensor-magazin.de


----------



## a.nienie (22. September 2022)

*h e u t e*



*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 22.09.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (23. September 2022)

ok, eigentlich war das versprechen ein anderes, aber wir nehmen's wie es kommt...

*bike kitchen mz morgen mit dabei*









						Straßenfest in der Mainzer Altstadt am Samstag
					

Stadt hatte Stadtradeln-Wette verloren




					merkurist.de


----------



## a.nienie (27. September 2022)

Diesen Donnerstag (29.09.) bleibt die Werkstatt leider geschlossen!


----------



## a.nienie (5. Oktober 2022)

*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 06.10.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz

_ihr wisst schon, wird langsam zeit für funktionierendes licht...
... und schutzbleche sind auch nicht verkehrt_


----------



## a.nienie (5. Oktober 2022)

Freitag dann bitte wieder alle Radfahren

FREITAG, 7. OKTOBER 2022 UM 18:00 UTC+02
Critical Mass Oktober 22​Mainz Fischtorplatz









						Critical Mass Oktober 22
					

Auch im Oktober möchten wir wieder Gemeinsam mit dem Rad am Verkehr teilnehmen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## a.nienie (12. Oktober 2022)

*




b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 13.10.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz

_wir haben etwas aufgerüstet und können jetzt auch bis 20 Uhr vernünftig schrauben...
... kommt bitte trotzdem zeitig, weil um 19:30 Uhr speiche ich keine Laufräder mehr ein ;-)_


----------



## a.nienie (14. Oktober 2022)

*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 20.10.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (2. November 2022)

*auch morgen könnt Ihr wieder bei uns an euren rädern schrauben.*


*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 03.11.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz


am Freitag ist wieder Critical Mass, also schnell noch das Licht klargemacht und einen Kürbus ausgehöhlt, weil es war ja Hall-O-Ween.

w i c h t i g : um diese Jahreszeit schon ab 18 uhr


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2022)

ankündigung von mir wieder auf den letzten drücker, scuzi, leben und so...
... morgen !





*B i k e . K i t c h e n . M a i n z
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt*

Donnerstag, 10.11.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz


----------



## a.nienie (14. November 2022)

*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 17.11.2022, 17:00 bis 20:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz


----------



## a.nienie (24. November 2022)

h e u t e
wir verkürzen die Werkstattzeiten wegen des schönen Wetters etwas ;-)




*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 24.11.2022, 17:00 bis 19:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz


----------



## a.nienie (30. November 2022)

m o r g e n





*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 01.12.2022, 17:00 bis 19:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz


----------



## a.nienie (30. November 2022)

... und nicht vergessen, am freitag ist wieder












						Critical X-Mass 2022
					

Letzte Mass dieses Jahres! #CriticalMass #CriticalMassMainz




					www.facebook.com


----------



## a.nienie (14. Dezember 2022)

*b i k e  k i t c h e n  m a i n z*
fahrrad . selbsthilfe . werkstatt

Donnerstag, 15.12.2022, 17:00 bis 19:00 Uhr
am Allianzhaus / Petersplatz


----------



## a.nienie (21. Dezember 2022)

wir machen erstmal pause bis im januar.

*schöne feiertage und bis neulich!*


----------

